# custom head enclosures/cabinets in Canada



## CHTele_1970 (Oct 11, 2012)

does anyone where I could find someone to make a head cabinet and a 2x10 speaker cab? Looking to put a vibro champ into head/cabinet configuration. 

I know in the US there are several businesses but not too sure of in Canada. 

thanks.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Are we to assume that you are looking primarily for local builders? (due to shipping costs).

There are a few custom builders in Ontario. Other GC members that have dealt with them will hopefully provide the information you are looking for.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

I know there is a really decent guy named Derek Bell , who does decent cabs for great prices. Not sure his info but someone here will know. Also in London there is a place called Krych Customs that do some amazing looking cabs. His number is 519-619-1231.


Almost forgot Rob Fowler in Guelph 519-620-9005 he made great twin cab for me.


----------



## CHTele_1970 (Oct 11, 2012)

greco said:


> Are we to assume that you are looking primarily for local builders? (due to shipping costs).
> 
> There are a few custom builders in Ontario. Other GC members that have dealt with them will hopefully provide the information you are looking for.
> 
> ...


I live in Alberta 3 hours west of Edmonton. would be nice to find someone local yes. but if not may have to pony up for shipping. 

I'll try the contacts listed in this thread. thanks!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CHTele_1970 said:


> I live in Alberta 3 hours west of Edmonton. would be nice to find someone local yes. .....


Where are all the informed Alberta GC members when they are needed?

C'mon you guys...help a guy out here !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## CHTele_1970 (Oct 11, 2012)

greco said:


> Where are all the informed Alberta GC members when they are needed?
> 
> C'mon you guys...help a guy out here !!
> 
> ...


thanks Dave. I've been doing my own research also. see what the email sends back.


----------



## KeyserSoze (Jan 8, 2015)

You should try Tim at Saxon Cabs, he's in Durham, ON (I think), and does great work! Super fast turn around time and good prices too!
I haven't bought a cabinet _new_ from Tim before, but I do have a 2x12" I bought used that he built ...and it's holding up great!
I have however bought a few sets of speakers from him in the last year or so, and he's treated me well every time!

Check 'em out!


----------



## CHTele_1970 (Oct 11, 2012)

thanks KeyserSoze I have contacted him. should work out fine there.


----------

